
An Asteroid Exploded Over Russia This Week and We Didn't See It Coming… Again - Jerry2
https://www.sciencealert.com/an-asteroid-exploded-over-russia-this-week-and-we-didn-t-see-it-coming-again
======
mtgx
Okay...who keeps throwing asteroids at Russia?

~~~
okket
Aunt Sally

